# Bortzy's Sketch Book



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

IF ANYONE HAS REQUESTS OR WOULD LIKE PRINTS OF ANYTHING I HAVE SEND ME A PM.

Hey guys, I know this section doesn't get alot of love, so im posting some of my sketches here. The black and whites are uh, ones that ive taken more time with and end up looking a bit more professional. The color ones are from my IDGAF (i dont give a fuck) notebook. I plan to do alot more of those.



Spoiler




          



Check my sig from time to time. I will add all new art to the thread as a post to my Deviant Art account. Sadly, GBAtemp posts are limited to 23 images. 

 My Deviant Art


----------



## Clarky (Oct 3, 2012)

That stuff is pretty amazing. I really like the one you did of the rose. Might ask you to do some drawings next time I get a tattoo


----------



## broitsak (Oct 3, 2012)

They're pretty cool. The first one especially.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

please do @clarky Ive done a few.




Thanks @[member='Nxenz']
Have you played Super Robot Taisen Endl... ok here.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2012)

I love your inking ability, it's definitely over 9000! Really though, that's some fantastic work.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## ouch123 (Oct 3, 2012)

You should really vectorize some of these, have you ever considered Illustrator or another vector imaging program? By the way, I think I like the third one most. It reminds me of... space.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2012)

So im thinking about starting with the original 151 and drawing all the pokemon and a trainer that dresses like them...


----------



## Sterling (Oct 4, 2012)

Ooh, use me as a model for the Snorlax trainer!!


----------



## Shockwind (Oct 6, 2012)

Man.. nice drawings you have there. Cool.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## raystriker (Oct 11, 2012)

Tres Bien!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Im also going to do the Monsters from the dragon warrior/quest series. So i dont get bored with just pokemon. You know.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 12, 2012)

I think they're all great. You should really push yourself when the inspiration/motivation is there. ^^

Love the first one. Any background story for that character? I mean, like what inspired you?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 12, 2012)

The first one? i looked off of an image from Super Robot Taisen.


----------



## Dynastid (Oct 17, 2012)

Some of these are really super beautiful. Oh em gee.
Do you have a DeviantART account per chance?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)

Dynastid said:


> Some of these are really super beautiful. Oh em gee.
> Do you have a DeviantART account per chance?


I do not. I got a bad taste of DA and i dont really ever want to go back. 

If you like, i would be more than happpy to have you follow me on Tumblr. Thats where i post most of my work. Link is in my sig. That tiny little "Tumblr" thing. Ill follow you back!


----------



## Dynastid (Oct 18, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I do not. I got a bad taste of DA and i dont really ever want to go back.
> 
> If you like, i would be more than happy to have you follow me on Tumblr. That's where i post most of my work. Link is in my sig. That tiny little "Tumblr" thing. I'll follow you back!



Yeah, I can't say I blame you. DA kind of has a bad rep. Oh man, but there's this professional art site where artists host their work, and people looking to hire artists go there. I went there a few years back, but I can't remember the name for the life of me. I'm hoping one of my friends will remember it. The thing about DA... you have to make fanart for a little recognition. And the people that get recognition often get it for the wrong reasons... Also, it's hard to ignore all of the kids and pre-teens.... I actually don't have a Tumblr, but I should really make an account. I'll be sure to do that soon! When I do, I'll be sure to follow you! Thanks for that! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive been doing more IDGAF stuff cause i can do it quick and stuff, but im feeling some ink coming on again.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Dead Cosmonaught


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 30, 2012)

Your drawings never cease to amaze me.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hey guys, I know this section doesn't get alot of love, so im posting some of my sketches here. The black and whites are uh, ones that ive taken more time with and end up looking a bit more professional. The color ones are from my IDGAF (i dont give a fuck) notebook. I plan to do alot more of those.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Orc (Oct 30, 2012)

Good stuff. Makes me want to pick up a pencil and draw again.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Sagat said:


> Your drawings never cease to amaze me.





Orc said:


> Good stuff. Makes me want to pick up a pencil and draw again.


Wow... Thanks guys  ill post more as they happen, i promise. Come back soon


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2012)

That's some great artwork you have there. I look forward to seeing more as you post it


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 6, 2012)

Bortzy needs to buy colors 3D! I bet you could do some really cool stuff on there!


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 6, 2012)

Damn Bortz, these are amazing. 

_*follows thread*_


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

Draw me like one of your French girls, Bortz!



Spoiler










 
Seriously, though, these are pretty great. As someone who can't draw for his life, consider me envious.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, uh. Thanks guys  

I really really appreciate all of your kind words  , more drawings soon.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Shapeshifter foxie girl from the IDGAF diaries.





Im also drawing the monsters from Dragon Quest Monsters and characters with monster inspired weapons and armor. 




Bad Business Owl.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 27, 2012)

Spoiler



My god those are terrible.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm going to make a guess here but... I am assuming you normally draw from life, right? Judging from what you've uploaded, this appears to be the case. If so, then I'd like to note that when drawing, you shouldn't think about what you're drawing as shapes or forms (or even objects). Instead, think of them as sources of reflections and sources of light. I know this probably sounds a little strange, but getting into this mode of thinking early on in your drawing career can be extremely helpful later on, when you find that you're capable of capturing forms very accurately, but feel that something is 'missing' from what you're drawing (or painting or what have you). Incidentally, speed sketching is a great way to practice this mindset, since it ensures that you won't be able to capture the form of what you're drawing, and forces you to focus on its essence instead. Go ahead and give it a shot (the mindset, not necessarily the speed sketching, though I do recommend trying it at least once) and please post back what you come up with. I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 28, 2012)

While i appreciate your words, these are mostly from my idgaf notebook (I dont give a fuck) they are exercises to get me simply to draw again. Maybe I will have time to practice some of your thoeries sometime, but right now i have a full time job and i just want to keep myself drawing after college.


----------



## ouch123 (Nov 29, 2012)

? I hope I didn't accidentally imply that your work is bad, as that wasn't my intent. I was mostly noticing that you have good technical skill (such as with that owl drawing above) but that the drawings you do that are less realistic / technical (I'm guessing from your IDGAF book) feel like the lighting is oversimplified. In particular, it looks like you're lighting each object individually instead of considering them as a whole or their interactions with each other. It's an issue similar to how many artists can draw the human form very well from life, but don't understand the underlying anatomy, which makes drawing from the imagination much more difficult, except with light instead of mass. Anyway, I do enjoy seeing your work (that's why I said I'd be looking forward to seeing more of it!) and I hope you keep drawing - art is a wonderful thing to have as a part of your life, even if only a small part.

Incidentally, here's a good video discussing thinking about painting (though this applies to any medium) in terms of light instead of mass, if you're interested:


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2012)

Naw dude its cool  I appreciate it. 
I know my stuff isnt realistic looking. Ive taken alot of time to make sure it doesnt. Btw i hate painting lol But ill keep drawing.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

The IGBT gate drivers I was testing last night started passing... So that gave me time to draw this.




Sometimes I like to imagine what class my friends would be if we were all in a tactics game. This one? Soul collector. Weapon class: sythe. Skill tree: soul control


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 6, 2012)

His iPod screen is broken!
Whenever I draw characters like this and give them weapons and skills and such I always think how I should have went into game design. I could have made the coolest game ever full of loose ends and probably a terrible story lol. Do you ever think like that?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2012)

Sagat said:


> His iPod screen is broken!
> Whenever I draw characters like this and give them weapons and skills and such I always think how I should have went into game design. I could have made the coolest game ever full of loose ends and probably a terrible story lol. Do you ever think like that?


EVERY. DAMN. TIME.


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> EVERY. DAMN. TIME.


And all this time I thought I was the only one.

Oh I also forgot to say what a great pic that is.


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

The owl in the business suit is one of the most splendid things I have ever seen.
Nice one.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2013)

THANK YOU


----------



## Latiken (Jan 11, 2013)

You should apply as an artist.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Latiken said:


> You should apply as an artist.


Helpful


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you draw a stickman?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Can you draw a stickman?


No


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2013)

New sketch. Done with Sharpie.


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that's incredible! How many pens did you go through to draw this?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks! and only one hahahaha it was a sharpie pen, one of the thin ones. I love filling pages with ink... I was going to do a background but i was so happy with the burning man...


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Bortzy,
draw me


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 6, 2013)

I like the mech guy. It should be in the next Mega Man game


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words again. 

@Sagat, I am actually in the process of writing a graphic novel (working title "Exohive") with mechs fighting bugs.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2013)

More from my super dark style. This is Death Widow, the queen of the ExoHive.


----------



## Engert (Mar 11, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> @Sagat, I am actually in the process of writing a graphic novel (working title "Exohive") with mechs fighting bugs.


 
Cool.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow that's neat!


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2013)

lol thanks


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 12, 2013)

You are ridiculously talented with those sharpies!

Let me know when you get your graphic novel published. I'm definitely interested.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks it might be quite a while lol Im in the exploration phase.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Kakashi, from Naruto. Narutards, feed  me likes! The banner says "Girl, I can be your come come paradise"


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 18, 2013)

Kakashi! <3 (No homo)

Wicked drawing Bortz!


----------



## ouch123 (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn, I don't look at this thread for a few weeks and I come back to see a string of *badass* images. Nice work!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2016)

New sketch: Vault of Glass


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)

That is amazing!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Daaaaamn!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 2, 2016)

Exquisite!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bortz said:


> New sketch: Vault of Glass


You should explore the themes of what this represents.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2016)

You are very talented. Good job


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> You should explore the themes of what this represents.


I mean maybe, but its just my interpretation of Destiny's first raid boss room haha


----------



## CreAtor135 (Jun 3, 2016)

I love your incorporation of pointilism on this one. You also have masterful experience with linear shading!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2016)

Bored at jury duty. The one lawyer kept looking over and stealing glances at my drawing. I think he was as bored as I was haha


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2016)

Surrealism study


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 3, 2016)

Bortz, you have some wondeful talent.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2016)

You really should draw me a tattoo ;o


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> You are very talented. Good job





MajinCubyan said:


> Bortz, you have some wondeful talent.



Thank you both 



DinohScene said:


> You really should draw me a tattoo ;o


You are also welcome to use anything here. All I ask is that you ask me first 

Do you all want some more?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2016)

Bortz said:


> You are also welcome to use anything here. All I ask is that you ask me first



If I know something, I'll let you know c:
I'll make a rough sketch so you can make it better <З


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 3, 2016)

I dont think I have posted this one yet.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't want more, Bortz. I want it ALL!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)

Dude, your art is amazing!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm just posting stuff I have done over the past few years. Posts here will slow down once I have posted them all. I'm glad you guys like them  makes me happy.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2016)

Alright guys, this one is a big one for me. I am really proud of it. So I bought a little 3"x5" moleskine a couple of summers ago and didnt really know how I wanted to utilize it. After a few days of messing around, I came up with this:




But I thought, man thats a waste of paper... So i when back at it, and this was the result:





I can take a better picture if anyone is interested. There is just a little bit of stuff on either side but whatever. So my goal is the fill each page with ink. Like that.


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2016)

great stuff


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 8, 2016)

Destiny Ghost


 
I had plans to add a hand butttttttttt nah


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 8, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Alright guys, this one is a big one for me. I am really proud of it. So I bought a little 3"x5" moleskine a couple of summers ago and didnt really know how I wanted to utilize it. After a few days of messing around, I came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?  DUDE YOU ARE AMAZING!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 20, 2016)

So this was a drawing for my friend. He is making a deck of cards. He gathered 54 artists, and everyone got a card. Mine was the 10 of spades.




I wasn't happy about leaving a blank page so I kept going





Thanks for looking


----------



## Luglige (Jun 20, 2016)

Bortz said:


> So this was a drawing for my friend. He is making a deck of cards. He gathered 54 artists, and everyone got a card. Mine was the 10 of spades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 20, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Kakashi, from Naruto. Narutards, feed  me likes! The banner says "Girl, I can be your come come paradise"



That actually says "I am your girl" ^^V
No idea about the lower part as there are to many Kanji for me XD (only learned a little bit more than 100)


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 20, 2016)

Youkai said:


> That actually says "I am your girl" ^^V
> No idea about the lower part as there are to many Kanji for me XD (only learned a little bit more than 100)


Yeah I used google translate, sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Bortz said:


> So this was a drawing for my friend. He is making a deck of cards. He gathered 54 artists, and everyone got a card. Mine was the 10 of spades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn, your ink drawings are amazing compared to the ink stuff I tried years ago (which is probably long gone). I'm thinking of doing another ink thing for a change sometime later this week.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Daaaamn, your ink drawings are amazing compared to the ink stuff I tried years ago (which is probably long gone). I'm thinking of doing another ink thing for a change sometime later this week.


Do it. Ink is cool because it forces you to deal with mistakes. It really helps you grow as an artist.

EDIT
So funny story. THIS GUY was inspired by me back in high school to start inking basically everything. Now, I am inspired by him because he is so good. Both us us are now trying to come up with whatever the "next level" ink work it. I started it with my meticulous illustration of cloth, and he's done some equally if not better work on tons of other stuff.


----------



## Engert (Jul 1, 2016)

Bortz! You son of a bitch! You haven't found a job yet?


----------



## Erikku (Jul 1, 2016)

Whoooo I didn't even know this was ink at first glance, nice job on these Bortz. I'm thinking about being a character designer later in life while applying different styles to them. Any tips?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2016)

Engert said:


> Bortz! You son of a bitch! You haven't found a job yet?





Erikku said:


> Whoooo I didn't even know this was ink at first glance, nice job on these Bortz. I'm thinking about being a character designer later in life while applying different styles to them. Any tips?


Well this should answer both of your questions: It's a very competitive field. 
Erikku, I would suggest trying to go beyond just a character designer. Think about it this way. Say someone wants to be an character animator. Or a rigger. Or any number of things. The first step to any of that is creating a character. Or maybe you want to be a comic book writer. What do you have to do? come up with a character. Do you see where I am going with this? The market for "character designers" already saturated. Now, please dont let me discourage you completely. Keep working at things, sketch, draw, ink, paint, whatever you like to do, but I would not suggest doing it as a job. Everyone now is goig to college and aiming for a desk job. Tough break, there are a finite number of desk jobs. And the people vacating those blue collar positions are going to need replaced. 
My suggestion to you is to use that creativity you have an learn a trade. Do something that requires you do be creative. Learn how to engineer. Learn how to tear down a car engine. Learn about something REAL. Do that art stuff on the side and have people marvel at it. "I never knew you would draw!"


----------



## Engert (Jul 1, 2016)

I hear you Bortz. In this global economy everyone is aiming at desk jobs so they can become bureocrats and pay off student loans. 
I'm a professional bureocrat and I even work for the state and Feds so I speak from experience.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2016)

Engert said:


> I hear you Bortz. In this global economy everyone is aiming at desk jobs so they can become bureocrats and pay off student loans.
> I'm a professional bureocrat and I even work for the state and Feds so I speak from experience.


Went to school to be an animator. Graduated 2012. Took a real job in an engineering shop. Payed payed off $30,000 in debt last September. You can all be success stories too.


----------



## Engert (Jul 1, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Went to school to be an animator. Graduated 2012. Took a real job in an engineering shop. Payed payed off $30,000 in debt last September. You can all be success stories too.



Maybe someday you'll be able to use your talents somewhere but remember you have to be a huge douche to succeed


----------



## Aerocool (Aug 31, 2016)

Man your art is awesome!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2016)

Vex Mythoclast repaints that I did in photoshop.


----------



## LittleFlame (Dec 6, 2016)

well screw you AND your skill
*angrily doodles*


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 6, 2016)

Dayuuum, son. That's sicc. I'll have to share some of my art on the temp soon.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> Dayuuum, son. That's sicc. I'll have to share some of my art on the temp soon.


Do it. DO IT.

I think i found a new favorite photoshop brush. The "wet sponge".


----------

